# Bait Pump Problems



## user8164 (May 8, 2009)

I am having problems with my pump. I can hear it running but it isnt pumping any water into the well. Dont have much experience with repair but my question is can I just replace this myself and how difficult is it. I do have access to the unit but it looks like I will have to cut out the caulk to remove it from the outside of the boat. When I install the new one....What would I need to use to seal it back? 

What about getting power to it. Just a little bit of space to work with the wires. Can I use the old wire that has already been fished through to the console, since I do have power to the current pump? 

Any help would be appreciated. I live in ATL now and dont really have the $$$ to pay to have installed.:reallycrying


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

all I know to tell you is to start dis-assembling until you can remove the pump. You can usually do it yourself. Be prepared for everything to be all rusted and corroded. The wire you won't know about until you cut it off the pump. If it looks all brown and gnasty inside the insulation, then you either need new wire or else you need to move a foot or two up the wire and cut it again. If it looks ok, just splice it and tape it over any splices.

I have replaced lots of stuff of my boat. Like I always say, if it ain't broke, it just ain't broke yet.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

If the pump is getting power and making noise the intake might just be plugged!!

There might be a flow control valve not working or a back flow valve not working.

I do not think it is the pump at this point....


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Good point. It might only be mud/sand in the pickup tube.

You know what boat stands for don't ya?

Bring

On

Another

Thousand

:hoppingmad


----------



## Offshore Electronics (Aug 1, 2008)

it might be clogged, try to take the intake hose off the pump and flush it with a garden hose to push anything out the way it came in. If that doesn't do it it is possible the impeller might have separated from the shaft. Usually you have to look at the intake side of the pump to determine that.

good luck


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm sure you checked this but it could be air locked as well


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I do have access to the unit but it looks like I will have to cut out the caulk to remove it from the outside of the boat.






That statement scares me. 



Sounds like you think the pickup is the pump.......NOT! 



The pump is in the bilge somewhere. It is removed via bilge access, not the outside of the boat.


----------



## user8164 (May 8, 2009)

> *X-Shark (5/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > I do have access to the unit but it looks like I will have to cut out the caulk to remove it from the outside of the boat.
> ...


It seems the only way to remove the pump which inside right nest to my bilge pump, is to unscrew the pick up. I may be completely wrong due to have never having experience but I cant figure out another way to remove the pump with out removing the pick-up.

It could be clogged. I never thought about that, but seeing as I do not fish in seagrass anymore and only on a lake, I didnt think that something could clog it. I spoke to a retailer who figured it was more likely that the insides of the pump have been busted all up. This is why I was planning on buying another one, but the whole removing the old one and ensuring the new one is installed properly. 

Keep in mind this is a 16 ft center console with a very little pump. I think it is a 500 or something like that. It is installed in a little access "Hole" that I can unscrew in the deck right at the stern. The pick-up is just on the outside of the actual pump on the stern of the boat and seems to be attached.


----------



## user8164 (May 8, 2009)

> *Freespool (5/13/2009)*I'm sure you checked this but it could be air locked as well


:withstupid Im not really sure what this means.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

the access panel that is in the deck. Is it a round circle? About 9 inches in diameter?

Is there a section of the deck with screws holding it in place that has the access in the middle of it?

You can repalace bilge/live well pumps through those round access ports. It is a pain in the butt, but it can be done. 

You should not have to do anything on the outside of the boat, unless it is clogged or something. Even then, it would not require that you remove the pickup tube.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

From what I read in previous posts you will be better off getting someone that knows about the pump to take a look at it and advise you.:doh


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *sealark (5/13/2009)*From what I read in previous posts you will be better off getting someone that knows about the pump to take a look at it and advise you.:doh


yeah i have to agree with this. nothing against you but i think it will save you a lot of time and head ache if you just either take it to kenny (sequoiha) @ emerald coast marine or have Dave (Double D & LV) come look at it. they will both shoot you straight and get you back up and running without a lot of head ache on your end. and both will take the time to answer any and all questions you have about anything on the boat to help you learn more for the next problem.


----------



## user8164 (May 8, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (5/13/2009)*the access panel that is in the deck. Is it a round circle? About 9 inches in diameter?
> 
> Is there a section of the deck with screws holding it in place that has the access in the middle of it?
> 
> ...




Yes its round and I can get to the pump. The deal is the pump is attached directly to the pick-up tube. In other words....There is only one hose that comes from the pump and that goes to the well. The only way I can see to actually remove the pump is to somehow get it detached from the pick-up.


----------



## user8164 (May 8, 2009)

> *FlounderAssassin (5/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *sealark (5/13/2009)*From what I read in previous posts you will be better off getting someone that knows about the pump to take a look at it and advise you.:doh
> ...




Problem there is I'm in ATL Ga. :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

My pump is exactly the same. Mine is next to the bilge, I can easily get into it but not sure how to simply trouble shoot. I thought about unclamping the hose leading and blowing through it with air compresser or water hose. Seems when the aerator switch is on I here a clicking sound in the pump. It has a switch on the pump itself. Not sure why it worked good when I first got then did not work at all after. Is it wise to take the pump apart and check it or just clean the hose leading to washdown and baitwell.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Cap'n Cade (5/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *X-Shark (5/13/2009)*
> ...


I have seen mud dobbers build a nest in a pickup so don't just assume. Check it out thouroughly and then make the assessment


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Cap'n Cade (5/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (5/13/2009)*
> ...


ahh...sorry must have missed that in a previous post. try takeing some pictures of what you have and post them...then people will be able to see what you are looking at and give a better idea of how to take it apart


----------



## user8164 (May 8, 2009)

I'll do that. It will take a day or so, but I'll do that. I really appreciate all of the assistance!

:bowdown


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

This installation sounds the same as the installation I had on another boat. The pump noramlly has a pickup tube coming out the bottom.It is connected to the pick up point on the stern.

1. Look closely at the pick up point, It should have a strainer installed, Is it clear?

2. Try forcing water into the pick up point with a hose. Does that change any thing?

3. The pump should be held down by screws, take them out and you should be able to get to the connection to the pick up. This is done from inside the boat. As previosuly stated there should be an access port.

4. Back flush the pick up tube.

5. Hook the pump up to a 12 volts supply (car battery) with the pick up side in a pail of water. Does it pump? No, the pump is bad and need replacement. Yes, then problem is else where.

Wiring: best to replace the wiring unless the boat is fairly new, less than 5 years.

fishing wiring is not hard. easiest is if the old wiring is not tied down , just tie a string to it when you pull it out. Probably is tied down and you need to fish the wire using a snake...make sure itis dead first. Seriously, flexible wire use by electricians to "snake " wire through enclosed spaces.

Best advice: You can always take it to someone to fix it. If you never try to fix it yourself, you will never feel comfortable doing it. Take your time, ask questions and try it. This is a relatively simple if job. 

If you want to talk about it, call me ED 850 857 1039


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

What brand of pump is it????? If it's a rule....It's held together with 4 phillips head screws....no need to remove thru-hull....

George


----------



## user8164 (May 8, 2009)

I think I have figured it out but will not know until I get off work. Can I just say...:banghead:doh:banghead:doh:banghead:doh:banghead:doh

Never thought to unscrew simply try to unscrew the pump! I didnt take the hose off I was just looking for screws that were holding it in place. There were no screws. I dint think to go ahead & take off the hose that goes to the well and try to unscrew it from the port.

Like I said before, it is a small pump (500 Gallons). I found a West Marine and took a close look @ theother pumps.This is a "through hull" pump. which has 2 intakes, one forintake hose & one for screwing into the port that has been drilled through the hull. They come with a plug to plug whichever intake is not being used. I thought @ first that somehow the actual pump was lets say bonded to the hull. Thats the only thing that I couldfigure that was actually holding the pump in place. It simply screws!

And my actual hole is on the bottom on the boat, it is actually bored through right below the outboard.

I will see if I can get it off, test it see if there are any clogs between the pump and the well and either fix or replace.


----------



## user8164 (May 8, 2009)

> *submariner (5/13/2009)*This installation sounds the same as the installation I had on another boat. The pump noramlly has a pickup tube coming out the bottom.It is connected to the pick up point on the stern.
> 
> fishing wiring is not hard. easiest is if the old wiring is not tied down , just tie a string to it when you pull it out. Probably is tied down and you need to fish the wire using a snake...make sure itis dead first. Seriously, flexible wire use by electricians to "snake " wire through enclosed spaces.
> 
> ...


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

All these words of speculation. :banghead



A few pixs would have saved a LOT of typing and cleared things up quick.



I never saw where you have said the pump exits the boat. Thru the bottom of the boat? Thru the transom?



With little info it's a guessing game. With good pix's it clears things up fast.


----------



## user8164 (May 8, 2009)

Well it does not unscrew. I am back to my original thought that this thing is sealed to the hole in the transom. I have included the pics. Those 2 screws you see on the pump have been taken off and I still cannot remove the pump.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

pictures worth a thousand words. Did you try back flushing yet. I would try a back flush and then a forward flush. If the pump internals are broke, you still should be able to send water by hose pressure through the pump from both direction. Disconnect the discharge hose.

If backflush and forward flush don't work, time to take the pump out. Based on your picture, you will have to replace the through hull connection. Recommend you do it different then the current installation. If you go to the bass pro web site, I think the have a basic diagram of a system If not, ask I I will send something.


----------



## user8164 (May 8, 2009)

> *submariner (5/14/2009)*pictures worth a thousand words. Did you try back flushing yet. I would try a back flush and then a forward flush. If the pump internals are broke, you still should be able to send water by hose pressure through the pump from both direction. Disconnect the discharge hose.
> 
> If backflush and forward flush don't work, time to take the pump out. Based on your picture, you will have to replace the through hull connection. Recommend you do it different then the current installation. If you go to the bass pro web site, I think the have a basic diagram of a system If not, ask I I will send something.


Where on the Bass Pro site could I find it if its there? Do you think I could still use the same hole? If so, Is it just using any kind of simple silicone to seal the hole? Again, I am lost and have never seen anything like this. I just cant see spending 100.00 to replace a 40.00 part.

Thanks for your help and advise. :bowdown


----------



## user8164 (May 8, 2009)

When I try to unscrew the pump, I can see the actual intake tube on the outside of the transom turning as well. But it will not come out. This is why at first I made the comment about cutting out the silicone in order to remove the unit.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

OK...

Here is my suggestion, take it for what it is worth. Only do this if the flushing thing does not work.

I can see in your picture that there are 3-4 screws that hold the motor of the pump to the base of the pump. I would take those out and pry the motor off the base. That should expose the impeller and the pump mechanism.

I would then buy the EXACT same motor, do the same to it, and screw the new motor assembly onto the old base. That is, if there are not integral parts broke on that base. 

This way, you might get around all that silicone without having to redo everything. I would definitely take apart the pump like I suggested before I got a new one, just in case you mess up the base in prying it off or if it is already broken some way.

Just my .02 ******* cents. I always try the cheap way first.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

previous suggestion is good. if that does not work the basic flow is a through connection with an extrnal strainer. the through connection hooks up the pump suction with a short piece of hose, The pumps is stablized on an expoxy block to the hull or short screws to the hull/ the discharge is simply a hose. The through connection is sealed with silicone. I looked at bass pro and the diagram has been deleted otherwise I have included it. You should be able to work the old connection and the pump by wiggling it. Good luck Ed


----------

